# Assoziation



## tordopp (15. Mrz 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum ich habe folgende Aufgabe,

Für die Anzeigenverwaltung soll zwischen Kunde und Anzeige eine 1:1 Assoziation implementiert werden. Ergänzen Sie das Klassendiagramm entsprechend und programmieren sie die Funktionalität in Java.

Folgendermaßen sieht das Klassendiagramm aus.




Eine Assoziation ist wie ich verstanden habe eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Objekten von denen das eine Objekt ein anderes Objekt "kennt" bzw. beide "kennen" sich. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht so ganz die Funktion in diesem Programm bzw. die Aufgabenstellung. Eine 1:1 Assoziation bedeutet doch das sich beide Objekte kenne oder liege ich da falsch ? Wenn das so wäre müsste ich doch einfach nur programmieren das ich von beiden Objekten aus die Methoden des jeweils anderen Objekts aufrufen kann

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus


----------



## Flown (15. Mrz 2015)

Was ist deine Frage dazu? Du hast dir doch schon alles selbst beantwortet.


----------



## tordopp (15. Mrz 2015)

Ah super dann war das richtig. Aber ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich auch etwas im Start Programm ändern muss. Denn wenn ich ja nur die Methoden in die beiden klassen hinzufüge bringt das ja nicht sonderlich viel bzw. wenn ich die Methoden über nur eine Klasse aufrufen soll welche das ist also ob ich alles über die Kunden-Klasse abwickeln soll oder über die Anzeige-Klasse . Was würdest du machen ?


----------



## Flown (15. Mrz 2015)

Du stellt verworrene Fragen.

Du musst jetzt ein Feld in jeder Klasse von der anderen Klasse anlegen. Diese belegst du dann im Konstruktor oder mit Setter.

Natürlich musst du bei der Instanzierung diese Felder setzen.

Wahrscheinlich wäre es hilfreich, wenn du den Fragezettel bzw. die Aufgabenstellung posten würdest.


----------



## tordopp (15. Mrz 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 7549Anhang anzeigen 7549

Genauso wollte ich das machen. Also erzeuge ich dann eine Instanz vom Kunden und von der Anzeige. Die Instanz des Kunden übergebe ich dann der Anzeige und die Instanz der Anzeige übergebe ich dem Kunden oder?


----------



## Flown (15. Mrz 2015)

Ja.

PS: Der Anhang funktioniert nicht


----------

